# National Haunters Convention



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

National Haunters Convention, Greater Philadelphia Expo Center 100 Station Avenue Oaks, PA, May 4-6. 

The NHC is giving EVERY Hauntcast subscriber a $25 VIP ticket to the 2012 National Haunters Convention. So any subscriber that goes to the show immediately saves back $25. Just thought I would let you guys know. 
hauntcast.net/


----------

